# please judge my quarter horses conformation



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, first off his back is long & quite straight & he needs more muscling to his hindquarters. He also has what is often termed a "jumper's bump" at the top of his croup.
His neck is quite ewed which results in it looking rather thin & his head looking large in comparison.
His hocks are also high in the back.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks a bit underweight to me, and lacking in the muscle department. Like lilruffian mentioned, he has a ewed neck and high hocks. Also, his pasterns look steeply angled to me.

I think if he was put into some work (with feed increased), he could get looking pretty good. I love the palominos!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks i've only had him for a few weeks now and he has been out of work for a few months. I'm new at this but are someof these just faults or can i knind of fix them. Is the jumper's bump a bad thing i've never heard of it.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

As with the TB, he needs more weight and more muscle. Ribs are visible and topline is poor. The lack of muscle in his neck makes him look even more ewe-necked than he might usually be... same with the jumper's bump.

The jumper's bump is not a bad thing perse and can sometimes be due to a lack of muscle and weight as I believe may be your horse's case.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah the pictures make him look a little skinnier then what he actually is some people even think he looks fat. But he does definitely need to develop muscle pretty much everywhere which i am working on.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> Yeah the pictures make him look a little skinnier then what he actually is some people even think he looks fat. But he does definitely need to develop muscle pretty much everywhere which i am working on.


Usually photos add weight, not make an animal look thinner. You can easily see his ribs. There is no way this horse is even close to looking fat.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i know and believe me im not one of the people who thinks hes fat but a few people have said it


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

He is by no means emaciated, I have actually known people that keep their horses in similar condition because they like them to look "trim". Personally I like a little bit more meat on their bones(just look at Jack and you can tell,lol). I think the thing that would make the biggest difference in the way he looks and his proportions is to get some muscle on his neck and a bit more weight.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i totally agree with you jacksmama like i said earlier he needs to build more muscle all over. But he has been out of work for months.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Lots of work on his topline will do wonders for him as well. Lots of long and low, tummy tickles, etc will help him get muscle along his topline and hopefully make his neck look better. I agree, he needs weight (fat) as well as muscling. Good luck!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Hes needs more weight cleasrly, more muscle, no topline, cute face, i think once he fills out more and gets some muscle he will be a very pretty horse


----------

